# Who does all the custom Xenforo work here @ TEMP ?



## osirisjem (Aug 12, 2015)

Ie. the home page, news, reviews, tutorials page, etc.
Great work !

Impressive stuff... hopefully Xenforo 2.0 won't break too much 

I've been meaning to compliment the custom work for a long time ... so I thought I'd finally just do it !

EDIT: not to mention the great Manage Access List !


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 13, 2015)

Most of the initial technical work after we switched to XenForo was done by me, including bugfixes and some custom addons (review center, Ask!, new content page, the portal). Then after a while when Costello got better with XenForo, he also added some stuff like the game center. The custom skin is in turn done by shaunj66.

I also have to add that I am really just a programmer, though. The ideas and designs usually come from the other admins/staff. For example Costello made a static HTML template for the portal, which I turned into a working version.
Some other stuff like the review center, Ask GBAtemp etc are also based on the old versions he did from when we were on IPB (design wise, the code is all new).

Thread Access Lists was something I worked out myself in order to allow people to collaborate on threads for projects and to keep them more up to date. It actually also allows moderators to lock individual users from threads or to grant limited moderator abilities over a thread (which is used very sparingly and can not be requested)


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2015)

TJ! TJ! TJ! 

TJ has been a hero of mine for a long while now. Thank you for all of your hard work, man.


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 17, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> Most custom stuff you see here was programmed by me, including our 12 or so custom addons.



Amazing work.
Kudos to you.
If you needed spare coin, you could easily get lots of paid work making custom addons.  There is quite a bit of demand for custom Xenforo addons (and relatively few good coders).  With XF 2.0 coming out, there will be lots of custom work.
FYI !


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 8, 2015)

@tj_cool 
Is it possible to have blog entries - http://gbatemp.net/blogs/
Show up when a forum user clicks "What's New" in the forums ?

It could help direct from traffic to the blog entries.

I hear it's hard to accomplish this.  (ie. probably not worth the hassle).


----------



## osirisjem (May 12, 2016)

@tj_cool 

Great job on the NEW Content.
The Tabbed sorting is great.
People don't realize how much work it was to bring this type of stuff on board.

My small tip would apply only to portrait viewing on my iphone 6 plus.
The "tabs" take up a whole row (All, Threads, Blogs, Reviews, Questions).
Breaking up the tabs into two columns would reduce the screen real estate (top to bottom) taken up by the Tabs and enable more content to be displayed.

Of course, it works perfect in Landscape  

My main point is ... AMAZING job.


----------



## tj_cool (May 12, 2016)

Yeah, the tabs do indeed take a lot of space. I will try putting them in 2 columns as you suggested.

It was a bit of work yeah, but it needed to be done anyway; the recent content block on the portal (and forum index) uses the same underlying code. In fact the portal block can be styled exactly like the new content page by customizing the portal.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 2, 2016)

Is the temp's blog custom ? 
Ie ... This http://gbatemp.net/entry/autism-aspergers-that-sort-of-thing.11225/ ?
I love it but I think the blog writers avatar and name should appear somewhere.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 13, 2016)

I saw the little filter icons in the recent content area.  
Wow.

Quit your day job and work for Xenforo.

Love your work.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool switch logos please


----------



## Cyan (Oct 25, 2016)

it already has it for few days.
refresh your cache, maybe it's not loading it.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 25, 2016)

Cyan said:


> it already has it for few days.
> refresh your cache, maybe it's not loading it.


I tried that a few times.
But you are right .. working great and looks good on this PC !


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 25, 2016)

You've been hit by
You've been struck by 
A smooth criminal


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 22, 2016)

@tj_cool 


 

Minor issue when clicking blogs tab


----------



## Issac (Nov 22, 2016)

tj_cool said:


> It actually also allows moderators to grant limited moderator abilities over a thread (which is used very sparingly and can not be requested)


I've been granted such limited abilities over a thread and feel utterly honored by that. I think it's a really wonderful feature and really enriches the functionality of this site!

While we're at it, I've noticed that the "Update your status" text field on the mobile version of the front page is too wide for my Galaxy S4 (in portrait mode). Not sure by how much, 10 px perhaps. It makes the whole site scroll left and right (I can provide a screenshot if you want).


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 26, 2017)

@tj_cool the portal/home page is a work of art. 

You should make your own community software package. Really. Almost certainly a homerun. If you got sick of it .. You could sell it to Internet Brands as they are desperate to move to something !!! Haha.

Have you ever thought of getting into something like writing a community software package ? The world needs you


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 16, 2017)

I loved the old style so much, it will take some time to get a feel for the new one.
Lots to like with the new style that is for sure.
I'm more about usability than style FWIW.


----------



## osirisjem (Jan 13, 2018)

This menu is great.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 13, 2018)

Issac said:


> I've been granted such limited abilities over a thread and feel utterly honored by that.


I knew it! I always wondered how I got a warning from a regular user back then  j/k


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 23, 2018)

What software runs the cookie warnings ?


----------



## osirisjem (Aug 12, 2015)

Ie. the home page, news, reviews, tutorials page, etc.
Great work !

Impressive stuff... hopefully Xenforo 2.0 won't break too much 

I've been meaning to compliment the custom work for a long time ... so I thought I'd finally just do it !

EDIT: not to mention the great Manage Access List !


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2018)

there's no software running cookies except your browser.
that popup is sent by the website if you don't have the "I accept cookies" cookie, due to European law about obligation to inform users when cookies are used. some website only ask/prompt european users, some sites just do it for all the users. but it should appear only once.

name: cookieconsent_dismissed
data: yes
host: gbatemp.net
path: / (all the URLs with that host)
connection : all
expire : 1 year?


----------



## osirisjem (Feb 27, 2018)

Cyan said:


> there's no software running cookies except your browser.


I wanted the same message for my website was the purpose of my question . I figured it was some script.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Feb 27, 2018)

osirisjem said:


> Ie. the home page, news, reviews, tutorials page, etc.
> Great work !
> 
> Impressive stuff... hopefully Xenforo 2.0 won't break too much
> ...



The website could be better considering that the website is worth 30 M according to https://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/gbatemp.net/ . 30M honestly seems lolz. but a different website puts it at around 300k http://gbatemp.net.websiteoutlook.com/ which I think is much more realistic. This website has to do a minimum of 6-12 thousand USD a month on AD revenue alone.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 27, 2018)

osirisjem said:


> View attachment 115387
> 
> What software runs the cookie warnings ?





osirisjem said:


> I wanted the same message for my website was the purpose of my question . I figured it was some script.


Cookie Consent
It's pretty easy to setup and customize.


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 2, 2018)

Maluma said:


> The website could be better considering that the website is worth 30 M according to https://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/gbatemp.net/ . 30M honestly seems lolz. but a different website puts it at around 300k http://gbatemp.net.websiteoutlook.com/ which I think is much more realistic.


30 M seems high ?    

Well, the excellent deployment of Xenforo here is priceless IMO.


----------



## Costello (Mar 3, 2018)

Maluma said:


> The website could be better considering that the website is worth 30 M according to https://www.worthofweb.com/website-value/gbatemp.net/ . 30M honestly seems lolz. but a different website puts it at around 300k http://gbatemp.net.websiteoutlook.com/ which I think is much more realistic. This website has to do a minimum of 6-12 thousand USD a month on AD revenue alone.


you know what, let's settle for a middle ground here, 30 M + 300 K / 2 = 15,150,000  
anyone wanna offer $15.15M for the site kthx

As for site revenue you are faaar far from the truth. FYI we're around 6M page views/month, and "only" 3M ad impressions. Since there are 1 to 3 ads per page that means a huge number of users are using ad blockers. 3M impressions will never get you anywhere near 6K/month


----------



## god88 (Mar 3, 2018)

Costello said:


> you know what, let's settle for a middle ground here, 30 M + 300 K / 2 = 15,150,000
> anyone wanna offer $15.15M for the site kthx
> 
> As for site revenue you are faaar far from the truth. FYI we're around 6M page views/month, and "only" 3M ad impressions. Since there are 1 to 3 ads per page that means a huge number of users are using ad blockers. 3M impressions will never get you anywhere near 6K/month


Those estimations are rubbish. People like to think that owning a website like this is like having a money-making machine. It's not easy to understand the amount of work it takes just to get this far.
PS: @Costello I wrote and looked for you several times on chat mate to discuss about the website (don't know if you remember), never had any luck besides the first times. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 19, 2020)

Cool Games section.  Looks like another GBATemp Xenforo wonder addon.  

To make the Games section "come alive" *I'd drive traffic to it by having an associated discussion thread* (I already know about the cool chat thing).   
In terms of driving traffic to a location .... if you dont appear in "What's new" you are nothing !

As new games are released, considering having one of the first threads associated to the game content item 

I was impressed that the search function did get a hit for the Game entry item.

Great job as usual.

Does this function as a multi-user wiki like thing where people with the right permissions can update items ?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> View attachment 214039
> 
> Cool Games section.  Looks like another GBATemp Xenforo wonder addon.
> 
> ...


In regards to the discussion thread, the shoutbox integration is a much cleaner solution vs having separate threads for the thousands and thousands of different games. Nobody really uses them anyways, so I don't see anyone using threads either.

In regards to additions, the database is taken straight from https://www.igdb.com/ as noted in the announcement thread for the feature. All information provided in the game center is taken directly from IGDB, nobody on the Temp edits them. IGDB does allow user submissions and edits, which are moderated and verified by admins before being posted so if you wanted to change some piece of information you would have to do so via their own site.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 22, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nobody really uses them anyways, so I don't see anyone using threads either.



Quite possible.

Thread traffic often comes from *What's New* (ie.  https://gbatemp.net/new/ ) and the games items do not appear in there.  Replies to threads keeps threads in What's new ... which keeps traffic going and threads going.    

If the GBAtemp content item of IGDB information allowed multi-user editing that could help keep the content up to date which would make them more useful.   The idea would be that each item would be the main repository for the topic. 

Regardless.  The feat of pulling the data from that site and displaying it in Xenforo is just another GBATemp digital marvel.

Are you guys still on Xenforo 1.x ? 



> In regards to additions, the database is taken straight from https://www.igdb.com/ as noted in the announcement thread for the feature.


Cool.  Thanks for the information


----------



## Costello (Jun 24, 2020)

obviously it hasn't reached its final form yet   
there are plans to improve the game center and better integrate it to the site, but it's a long and complicated process
it's been on hold for a while now but works will resume eventually.

the screenshot you posted is from a game that should be marked "mature", so there should be a warning asking if you're 18+
it'll only ask you once though, not every time you browse a mature game. It stores the setting in your browser cookies like every other site


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 3, 2020)

Is this a custom Similar threads made by you guys ?  Seems great.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 26, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> Are you guys still on Xenforo 1.x ?



Seems like with so many customizations migration to 2.x would be a challenge.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 26, 2020)

I was an admin of another site that was using xenforo, so I looked around a bit at the admin cp.  it looked more complicated than vbulletin, at least at first glance.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 26, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I was an admin of another site that was using xenforo, so I looked around a bit at the admin cp.  it looked more complicated than vbulletin, at least at first glance.



Everything about Xenforo is better. 

Except maybe the permission system is a bit more complicated.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> Everything about Xenforo is better.
> 
> Except maybe the permission system is a bit more complicated.



Especially security.


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 27, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Especially security.


Haha .


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 24, 2021)

osirisjem said:


> Seems like with so many customizations migration to 2.x would be challenge



Amazing work


----------

